# Textarea statt Konsole!



## Ramix (20. Dezember 2007)

Nocheinmal ich:

Ich hab eine Textarea und möchte dort alles reinschrieben was sonst in der Konsole landen würde.
1. Wie mache ich das mit einem Listener? Kann leider nur Buttons abfangen.
2. Dazu habe ich mein Skript in einer anderen Klasse. Und das auch noch in einer Methode. Wie kann ich jetzt auf einen bestimmten String zugreiffen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten
Nomar

Ps: das letzt mal. Dann ist das Modul abgeschlossen


----------



## Harrier (20. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm .... ich versteh leider nicht so ganz was du machen willst.

Du meinst alles was du z.b. per System.out.print() etc. schreibst möchtest du in eine Textarea schreiben?

Also für die Standard-Ausgabe sind die statischen PrintStream-Objekte err und out in System verantwortlich.

Über System.setOut( PrintStream out ) und System.setErr( PrintStream err ) kannst du die Ausgabe über eigene Streams leiten, die dann eben in dein Textfeld schreiben.
Hab das ehrlich gesagt selbst nie gemacht aber ich stell mir grad vor dass das so geht 

Die PrintStreams, die du setzt müssen natürlich zugriff auf die Textarea haben, sonst geht nichts.

Aber ich weis nichtmal ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden hab....


----------



## Ramix (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte statt: System.out.println("....bla...."); für Konsolen ausgaben.
In mein GUI (sprich Textarea (ausgeben)) schrieben: System.out.textarea(ausgeben)("....bla..."); oder wie auch immer dieser Befehl dann auch gehen wird...!?


----------



## Ramix (20. Dezember 2007)

oder was mir auch schon sehr weiterhelfen würde:

==> Ich habe eine Textarea.
==> In diese schriebe ich Text.
==> Diesen will ich mit einem Scanner einlesen

Wie würde der Befehl lauten?


----------

